# Riparium plant-Rex Begonia



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

If it grows fast - pinch it. And again ...


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

EdwardN said:


> If it grows fast - pinch it. And again ...


Yes, that is what will be needed. And, begonia cuttings are very easy to root, so I may have 100 plants by next winter:icon_mrgr


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I have now tried two more begonias. One was a begonia Semperflorens, which didn't work at all. It just slowly died, two planters with it both died. This is commonly called wax begonia, and it clearly isn't a good riparium plant. The second one I'm trying is another Rex begonia, which I think is going to be another success. So, I'm changing the title of this thread to "Rex Begonia".
















The first is my original Rex begonia, and the second is the last one I bought.


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

Hoppy, Begonia rex grows best in a rather moderate temperatures, so please take this under consideration.

I would look for Begonias for tropical climate and start from there. There are small growing plants and epiphytic ones as well as terrestial and monsters at that....

There are also a couple of Begonias of a succulent type, but both are rather of a shrubbery type and hardly suitable for a situation with elevated temperatures and moisture level.

Are you sure that you don't need a spacious greenhouse for all your trials?:icon_wink


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

EdwardN said:


> Hoppy,
> 
> Are you sure that you don't need a spacious greenhouse for all your trials?:icon_wink


Of course I do, but my condo association frowns on members building greenhouses on their decks:biggrin:


----------

